# Coaches to Alexandria from Sharm help please



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

OK OK 

I am going on one of my misadventures to Alexandria however I might go for 2 - 3 weeks and have some oversize luggage - only thing is it was torn on the way here and I can't see replacement luggage anywhere in Nabq, it was like they had Edward Scissor hands on red bull off load my luggage from the plane

I will be leaving some of my stuff there as I will then travel back and forth by plane bit of a journey but oh so worth it I will be punching the air as I leave my little den muttering thank you sweet Jesus 

So rather than go by plane I am looking to go by coach

My question is where in Nabq can I organise a coach and where do I know to stand waiting for my love chariot or is it a case of booking this locally with one of the many shops that advertise such things they describe as "see the wonder of mangrove lagoon" (and when you get there the only wonder is some stumps of wood and flies with an attitude problem)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Why not ask your girlfriend? She speaks Arabic and should be able to sort it out for you no problem 

maiden


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Why not ask your girlfriend? She speaks Arabic and should be able to sort it out for you no problem
> 
> maiden


Not just a "girlfriend" but a "soul mate".......


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

She told me to go to something called bookers.com 

I will have to look into it

I have visions of myself wandering around Nabq with my luggage strapped onto Bob Marley the camel while she is probably breaking a few nails hiding her other boyfriends in the wardrobe that she is probably stringing along


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Horus said:


> She told me to go to something called bookers.com
> 
> I will have to look into it
> 
> I have visions of myself wandering around Nabq with my luggage strapped onto Bob Marley the camel while she is probably breaking a few nails hiding her other boyfriends in the wardrobe that she is probably stringing along


Sorry! Your soulmate told you to go to bookers . Com.
Obviusley I have to get out the old dictionary to see the meaning of soulmate.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Horus said:


> She told me to go to something called bookers.com
> 
> I will have to look into it
> 
> I have visions of myself wandering around Nabq with my luggage strapped onto Bob Marley the camel while she is probably breaking a few nails hiding her other boyfriends in the wardrobe that she is probably stringing along


Amore helpful reply would have been to tell you to avoid a coach journey when you can fly.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

marenostrum said:


> Amore helpful reply would have been to tell you to avoid a coach journey when you can fly.


Your right,
So rather than go by coach, why don't you go by plane, horus?


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

I'll 3rd what the above posters said too.. FLY!! And make sure it's the airport inside of Alex's too. 

I did the bus once and never again would I from Sharm to Cairo then to Alexs. That was a few years ago and maybe there are direct ones. But to give you an idea it makes a car journey from say north of England right down to Lands End look short and sweet! 

Plus on top of that where you would get off a bus here in Alexandria I don't really wish that place to be your first impressions.. or anyones! It's in between areas with lakes at and on a 'off' day can smell really yuk and the mozzie's are out in their hordes.. massive ones at that!  lol

Fly.. it's some LE more yes but done in 90mins!


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

SHendra said:


> I'll 3rd what the above posters said too.. FLY!! And make sure it's the airport inside of Alex's too.
> 
> I did the bus once and never again would I from Sharm to Cairo then to Alexs. That was a few years ago and maybe there are direct ones. But to give you an idea it makes a car journey from say north of England right down to Lands End look short and sweet!
> 
> ...


exactly. but i think horus likes adventure so he'll probably end up going by coach....


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

marenostrum said:


> exactly. but i think horus likes adventure so he'll probably end up going by coach....


Oh well hope he brings clothe pegs with him then for his nose! And plenty of repelant for the pesks flying around!


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Horus said:


> OK OK
> 
> I am going on one of my misadventures to Alexandria however I might go for 2 - 3 weeks and have some oversize luggage - only thing is it was torn on the way here and I can't see replacement luggage anywhere in Nabq, it was like they had Edward Scissor hands on red bull off load my luggage from the plane
> 
> ...




Hi Horus,

Superjet or GObus is your best bet, but nothing from Nabq I'm afraid. If you'd said two days ago I could have sent you in the car with my partner 

You'll have to take one of those little blue and white buses down to the Petrol Station beside GD Costa. They call it "Sheriya Delta" or Delta Street. You then change buses (or walk, but it's quite far) up to the bus station. Buses from there run up to Alexandria daily and cost around EGP 110.

There is a hotline number for Gobus, I'll try to find it online and you can call them to enquire about times. There may be a ticket office in Watanaya as well (the petrol station beside Delta Sharm).

It is a long way though. On a bus you will take 9-10 hours. If you fly it would be an hour.

Sam


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

19567

Hotline for Gobus.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Sam said:


> Hi Horus,
> 
> Superjet or GObus is your best bet, but nothing from Nabq I'm afraid. If you'd said two days ago I could have sent you in the car with my partner
> 
> ...


Your a super star as usual you should write a book on a guide to Sharm 

I decided I am taking the plane

The GF is honestly challenged with things like this and hotels so she is getting her sister to sort it if I left it to her I would probably end up in Luxor.

I never knew there was an airport inside of Alex


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes one inside of Alexs. Mainly just for domestic flights nowadays. Bewarned though it ain't a pretty one but it works! lol There's another one outside of Alex's by about a hour which is newer. The airport code for the one inside is ALY. The one outside is HBE.

The one inside will be easier. And if you not got to much luggage on you try and walk to outside the airport before getting a taxi. The main taxi's in Alex's are black and yellow Lada's! However at the airports your find blue ones which will rip you off more than the average ones! Mainly because they've had to pay carpark fee's and well cause they think their more special because their blue lada's!


----------

